# Elongated Nine Patch



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I need help. My aunt has a quilt that my Grandmother made from her little dresses. It's an elongated nine patch. I have wanted to make one for a few years, I can't find a pattern. I never see my aunt, so I can't make one from the quilt. But I think it would be so pretty to make one using the 30'S material. I would appreciate any help. Thanks:help:


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I googled the pattern name and came up with this:
http://www.createforless.com/Thimble+Blossoms+Sassafras+Pattern/pid160165.aspx
I imagine you could use this pattern without the flower applique.
Hope this helps


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Debbie, but not the pattern. Each corner block has an elongated point, with a curve making the sashing sort of like the wedding band quilt.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

jessiesue 
Have you tried quilterscache.com ? the patterns are free but the elongated nine patch may not be called that? Might be worth a look


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

I think this is the pattern you are looking for.........

http://www.patternsfromhistory.com/colonial_revival/hannas_quilt.htm

redrose


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Redrose, that is it. Thank you so much:nanner::happy:ch


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

...............you are most welcome....enjoy!


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I figured out an easy way to do it, maybe. I drew up a block 10x10 on graph paper. The block size is 10"x10".
The corner squares would 4"x4". Between them would be a strip 2"x4" and the center square would be 2"x2". This is without seam allowances. Add your 1/2 inch all around for those when you cut them out.
Now...set them together in 3 rows. 
Row 1: 4" square, 2"x4" square, 4" square.
Row 2: 2"x4" strip, 2" square, 2'x4'strip.
Row 3: 4" square, 2"x4"strip,4"square.
On each side of the block along the edge, find the center. Measure into the block 1 and1/4 inches. Put a dot. Draw a curved line from one corner to the other, as deep into the middle as the dot. Cutaway the curved part. Use one of the curved pieces you cut out as a template to cut the new curved pieces you will set in. Be sure to add a 1/4" seam allowance to straight side and the curved side of the curved pieces you will set in.
The pieces you cut away from the block to get the curves will be a little waste, but you will have less curved edges to stretch.
Try drawing this up on a piece of graph paper. I placed the dot for the center of the curve on the fifth line going down 1 and 1/2 blocks from the edge, with each block being 1 inch. That makes the deepest part of the curve 1 and 1/2 inches.
You can use your rotary cutter, mat, and ruler to cut out the squares and strips this way. It should save you time. The blocks should be quick to piece, too. The big fun will be the curved pieces.
Now, I am going to try this out and see what comes of it. If you can get this to work, post pics! I am still learning how to do that myself,lol!
Gosh, this is a pretty block!


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I had sat down last night and drew out on 9" sq. but will go with the bigger pattern. I want to do mine in the 30's fabric. I think maybe yellows, and pinks.
Right now I have a nine patch in Chocolate and teal going on.

This is what I got.









I didn't leave enough seam allowance on the white pieces.


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

My mom made a quilt with this pattern back in the early 60's. She always called it "Improved 9 patch"


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

That is looking mighty pretty, jessiesue. I don't usually make a sample block, I just dive right in. I think I will make a sample this time, though. I have several different kinds of projects going at once and don't want to wait until I can fit in a whole quilt top in order to see what it looks like "in person", so to speak. Also, I will look at how my directions work to see if I should make any changes. Post pics as you go along so we can see how it looks! agr8day


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.ardcotemplates.com/ipw.shtml

Here is acrylic templates for this pattern. I'm tempted.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a way to stabilize the curved edges. For the 10" block,take your background pieces cut 3 1/2"x10 1/2" Draw your curved sewing line on the wrong side. Place the piece on your block and sew on the curved line. You should be able to trim away the excess inside the curve to your seam allowance. Turn the background piece right side up. It would be like if you sew a small square on the corner of a bigger square to make a triangle corner, then turn it right side out and trim off the corner part that ends up behind the corner triangle. 
You can make a template out of cardboard or template material so you can draw all the curves the same. That should be the only template you need with the method I suggested above.
Of course, if your block is some other size, the strip size would be different. I hate math, but I do it for quilting and mostly get it right.
agr8day


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh redrose thank you so much for finding this pattern! I really like the looks of it, and have added it to my stash of "to do" patterns..

Jessiesue I love your colors and would love to see the finished top!! Keep going you are doing great!


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

This looks like a cathedral window quilt without all that folding. My DD said one time that she would like a cathedral window quilt. Might make this one instead. Maybe even just cut a square and use the curved background pieces. Hmmm....think she would catch on?


----------

